What is closing the customer feedback loop about? - ashleyusersnap
======
ashleyusersnap
[https://usersnap.com/blog/close-customer-feedback-
loop/](https://usersnap.com/blog/close-customer-feedback-loop/)

------
ashleyusersnap
Read this article on "How to Close the Feedback Loop with NPS?" and why you
should use customer feedback for product development.

